# Fluorite black?



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Any opinions on fluorite black?
Thanks!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Awwww, come on.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good color. Doesn't overpower the plants.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

any negatives/positives on the gravel size? I understand it's smaller than the other colors...?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw the FLourite black side-by-side with the original and the red. They looked the same size, but the black looked like a harder material (didn't feel it though) . The "Flourite Black *Sand*" , however, is a much smaller particle size....like sand.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I am using the Flourite Black Sand in my 6 gallon nanocube. I really like the color and size--it is small but not much of a problem--the RCS love to "pick" through it.

I do not have CO2 on this tank but dose XL and have been able to grow rotala's (rotundifolia and nanjenshan) as well as HC.

Overall I am satisfied. That being said--I recently set up 2 x 10 gallon tanks w/ ADA aquasoil and don't plan on using anything other than that in the future.

-Roy


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

OK now I realize the FB and the FB Sand are 2 different products. Why would someone choose one over the other? Just looks?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

rjfurbank said:


> I am using the Flourite Black Sand in my 6 gallon nanocube. I really like the color and size--it is small but not much of a problem--the RCS love to "pick" through it.
> 
> I do not have CO2 on this tank but dose XL and have been able to grow rotala's (rotundifolia and nanjenshan) as well as HC.
> 
> ...


You might change your mind when you find out all the manmade substrates turn to mud after 2 - 3 yeras and need replacing.

I have F. Black to re-do my 75. Havent had the time yet but i did a 10-gal and really love the stuff. Ive been using F. original for over 8 years now and decided it was time for a color change after we did my son's 29 in black stone from Estes.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I just took down a tank with Fluorite (reg) that had been going for 10 years. The fluorite was still fine. Stinky and dirty, but it had NOT turned to mush.

When I set up again, I am weighing what substrate to use. People tell me ADA suff is great, but then I hear these "turns to mush" stories.

Fluorite's been good to me. Just have to decide between Black and Black sand. Will prob go with the Black unless someone can give me a reason why black sand is better....


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I have the Flourite Black in my 55g and 20g and I really like it. The grain size is slightly smaller than the original Flourite and it will take more of it to achieve the same substrate level.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

From aesthetic point of view, I really like the black color. The sand version looks pretty decent, too

I am wondering if the iron level in the black Fluorite is the same as the original version or less? 
Either way, have fun trying and let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah- so my question might be, is there any real difference b/t the reg black and the black sand besides looks? Do plants like the sand?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Got this off another board:
"Black Fluorite And Black Fluorite sand are available and from what Seachem tells me they are both identical in nutritent/mineral composition. I would go with the Black Fluorite sand as it is likely better for planting some fine root stem plants like ludwiga, bacopa, rotala, not to mention carpeting pants like hairgrass, and dwarf baby tears."

Sound accurate?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a spreadsheet with some different substrates and their nutrient make up.
It will be easier to plant in FB vs FBS. It will hold the plants down better,


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey thanks, Newt!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Where is the best place to purchase the black flourite?
wilma


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

My LFS has it----


----------



## angel_saza (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the flourite black sand in my 120L aqua one 620t and i love it!! It's not really fine like you think sand is. The particle size is about 2-5mm. Most of the detritus actually sits on top of the substrate which makes cleaning really easy, i dont have to disturb all the plant roots and make a huge mess in the tank.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

I recently bought flourite black sand for my 46gl redo. So far the plants seem to like it and I like the looks of it better than either the regular flourite or the seachem onyx sand I had before. 

I bought mine from aquacave.com because they had the lowest price and a deacent deal on shipping. 

My only complaint about the FBS is that it is a fracted / crushed sand so has sharper edges than I thought it would...this is proving to be rough on my Brochis' barbels.

Artgecko


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I decided on regular Fluorite Black (not sand), not being really familiar with sand.


----------

